

Breaking News: The Internet has exploded - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2007/09/breaking-the-internet-has-exploded.html

======
drusenko
Alexa is in a sad state of affairs. I particularly love the "change
everything" algorithms they got going on there: compare the same 7-day period
one day and the next, and it'll look completely different.

